

The $2.2 Billion Bird-Scorching Solar Project - jes
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304703804579379230641329484

======
MaysonL
Such BS. The number of birds killed by flying into windows (estimated at 1
billion with a B per year) is so much greater than the number of birds
anywhere near this project that this is ridiculous.

------
jes
Perhaps they could implement a bird hazing program to keep birds out of the
area, as is done at some airports.

